# 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2014)

Moin,

Neujahr wurde von dem auf Fehmarn ansässigen Angelführer und "Inselindianer" Otto Gneist auf Bornholm eine 10,7 Kg schwere und 97 Zentimeter lange Meerforelle gefangen!

Nachzulesen auf der Seite von Otto Gneist:

http://www.fishing-guide-fehmarn.de/news-meerforellen-faenge-bornholm.html

Nicht wundern, warum auf der Seite von Herrn Gneist etwas von Anwalt steht und Bilder der Innereien gepostet werden. Es wurde in einem anderen Meerforellen Forum etwas sehr stark gegen die Person Otto Gneist gehetzt und in einigen Postings teilweise die Menschenwürde verletzt...


Ich wünsche dem Fänger Petri Heil und alles gute dabei, DEN Fisch in seinem Leben vielleicht noch einmal zu toppen!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Fetter Fisch! Aber was gibt es da zu meckern?


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Ist mir auch nicht klar, aber einige Neider, Besserwisser und Berufsnörgler haben es geschafft, 5 Seiten mit übler Nachrede und diversen unschönen Unterstellungen zu füllen. 

Einige achso waidmännische Angler lassen gute Sitten und Anstand eben doch recht schnell fallen, wenn *jemand anderes* einen sehr guten Fisch fängt.

Das ganze soll aber bitte nicht hierher getragen werden. Ich habe das lediglich gepostet, damit man den nicht alltäglichen Fisch mal sehen kann.

+10 Kg Überspringer vom Ufer aus ist ja mal eine Hausnummer und könnte zurecht als Fisch des Lebens bezeichnet werden!

Edit: Inzwischen wurden genau die Leute aus dem anderen Board auch auf diesen Thread aufmerksam - und haben ihnr zerschossen. Also beim weiteren Lesen nicht wundern...


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Fetter Fisch! Aber was gibt es da zu meckern?



Tja da wird wohl wieder der faktor neid mit im spiel gewesen sein...
Dickes petri an den kollegen.


----------



## Barosz (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Er gehört wohl zu den 10% der Meerforellenanglern, die 90% der Fische fangen. Hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen und ich glaube nicht das es eine Studie war, eher sowas wie ein Postulat.
Und ja, auch ich bin ein wenig neidisch. Aber das  ist auch nur menschlich.


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Moin.

Erst mal glückwunsch dem Fänger und Petri-Heil.#6

Und wie war das viel Feind viel Ehr.

Neider wird es immer geben,so what.




Gruss Jochen


----------



## vermesser (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Also von mir auch Petri. Wat ein Trumm...ich will auch  !

Das schöne ist ja, daß solche Fänge teilweise schon gar nicht mehr veröffentlicht werden, um genau sowas zu umgehen!! 
Ich weiß von mindestens zwei vergleichbar großen Fischen (Fotos), die vom Ufer bzw. ufernah gefangen wurden und wo die Fänger sich sehr bedeckt halten...wenn ich das lese, schade aber nachvollziehbar.


----------



## janko (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

;+10+ Überspringer#d


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Bitte was willst du sagen?


----------



## piggy (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bitte was willst du sagen?



Ich denke


janko schrieb:


> ;+10+ Überspringer#d


ist die Kurzfassung von: Janko bezweifelt, dass Fische mit mehr als 10 kg Lebendgewicht eine Laichsaison überspringen. Ich habe diesbzgl. keine Ahnung, so dass mir eine detaillierte Darstellung mit Quellen auch sehr zusagen würde.

Piggy


----------



## mefofänger (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

das gibt so viele neider !!! anstatt sich für den insel indianer zu freuen, nein gleich stunck machen nur weil man noch nicht die erfahrung hat. um wahrscheinlich in 30jahren dann auch so einen fisch zufangen und dann auch so angefeindet zu werden. so macht das angeln doch erst spass,, ironisch "!!!:c#q:c


----------



## Franky (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Ersteinmal - BOAH, wattn Brocken....... |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Dickes Petri von meiner Seite - und es mit ein klein wenig Neid behaftet...  Aber viel größer ist da mein Staunen über einen solchen Fisch!
Diese Hetze durch Neidhammel und schlimmeren Gesellen verurteile ich zutiefst. Das verursacht Stress ohne Ende und nimmt Freude am "Fisch des Lebens" und die Erinnerung daran.
Ich hoffe, Otto lässt sich nicht dadurch entmutigen, Fisch Nummer 2 dieser Größe zu präsentieren!!!!! :m


----------



## ajotas (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Ich raff das auch nicht, dass es da Leute aus der Szene gibt, die richtig Stunk machen. Wie klein muss das Ego da sein, dass man sowas bei der "Konkurrenz" nicht sehen mag.

Wenn ich die Bornholm Berichte von um den Jahreswechsel auf der Seite lese, komm ich auch ins Träumen und werde auch etwas neidisch, frage mich innerlich vielleicht noch, wie jemand so sein Leben organisiert bekommt, bzw Lebensunterhalt. Aber da bleibt es bei Spekulation, und für meine Situation macht das auch keinen Unterschied. Ich muss genau überlegen, wann ich das nächsten Mal konzentriert mehr als einen Tag mal auf Pirsch gehen kann und dann beim notwendigen Planungshorizont auch noch Witterungsglück haben.

Ansonsten ist Meerforellenangelei an der Küste keine große Kunst für mich, mit etwas Wissen, Ausdauer, Glück und vor allem Zeit würde meiner Meinung nach jeder irgendwann mal nen Brummer erwischen (natürlich nicht reihenweise über 4 kg). Deshalb find ichs auch nicht wichtig, ob der Fisch 9,7 oder 10,7 kg wog. Ok, is haltn Rekord, aber ich finde jeden gut konditionierten Fisch über 60 cm schon beeindruckend. Und Richtung 70 oder drüber is doch auch schon Traumfisch, ich weiß nicht, ob ich nach dem Fang einer Ü70er noch bewusst nach der 80er oder 90er gieren würde.


----------



## HAVSEI (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Petri dem Fänger...
Ich beneide ihn nur, dass er schon/ wieder da war und ich erst Ende April nach Bornholm komme :q
Mefo's wartet auf mich...:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Ich neide ihm die Forelle nicht an. Der ist Guide und ich denke, das er ganz schön häufig an der Küste angelt und sie sich somit irgendwie auch verdient hat.

Selber fangen möchte ich ne Meter Mefo (auch wenn die knapp drunter war) aber auch mal ganz gerne.


----------



## horni 0815 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Diese Hetze durch Neidhammel und schlimmeren Gesellen verurteile ich zutiefst. Das verursacht Stress ohne Ende und nimmt Freude am "Fisch des Lebens" und die Erinnerung daran.
Ich hoffe, Otto lässt sich nicht dadurch entmutigen, Fisch Nummer 2 dieser Größe zu präsentieren!!!!! :m[/QUOTE]

Ich würde sie nicht nur als Neidhammel, sondern als Karakterschwächlinge bezeichnen. Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht in dem entsprechenden Forum die Beiträge dazu durchzulesen. Es ist schon beeindruckend was dort EINIGE (bei weiten nicht alle) Mitglieder für ein perfektis Wissen zu haben scheinen! Sie können die Situation perfekt beurteilen, und das anhand einiger Bilder. Aber wenn man sich in diesem Hierarchiekampf, den man sich selber auferlegt hat (krankhaftes Geltungsbedürfnis??) über andere stellen will, und dieses nicht klappt (keinen größeren Fisch gefangen), kann man immer noch versuchen diesen "Gegner" unter sich zu bringen, indem man ihn schlecht redet.

Als Beispiel wie es besser geht, lose Schuppen, blank, usw., wurde auch eine offensichtlich getötete, sehr fette, blitzeblanke Meerforelle gezeigt, mit dem Hinweis, dass diese in einem Fluss gefangen wurde. Ich drücke das mal anders aus: Eine sehr große, fette Meerforelle mit augenscheinlich sehr guten Genen, hat den Weg in den Fluss geschaft um sich zu vermehren. Diesen Fisch vor dem Ablaichen zu töten ist natürlich moralisch und auch aus Biologischer sicht deutlich besser!!?

Falls hier jemand aus dem besagtem Forum mitliest:
Ich ziehe natürlich den Hut vor diesem beeindruckendem Wissen und dieser sozialen und moralischen Perfektheit!!

Gruß Horni


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Ich denke du hast den Sachverhalt sehr gut zusammengefasst. Und btw. hast du nur den deutliche entschärften Thread gesehen. Die persönlichen und diffamierenden Angriffe gegen sein Äusseres sind inzwischen entfernt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Aufgeräumt - weder diskutieren wir hier über andere Foren, noch brauchen wir eine solche Stress/Neiddiskussion hier.

Bitte ALLE beachten, um Punkte zu vermeiden, die es ab hier unweigerlich geben wird, wenn sich nicht an diese Vorgaben gehalten wird.
PS:
Glückwunsch zum tollen Fisch - so einen fängt man nicht alle Tage.

Und wie sonst auch bei uns:
Über zurücksetzen oder nicht sollte der Angler entscheiden, und nicht Leute, die nicht dabei waren und die Hintergründe nicht kennen.

Vertreten wir bei Karpfen, Hechten, Zandern, Wallern, Rotaugen, Döbeln etc. genauso - und auch die Mefo ist nur ein Fisch, bei dem der Fänger entscheidet.

Und ich masse mir kein Urteil an, da ich nicht dabei war.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Was für ein Getue wegen Farbnuancen und ein paar Schuppen!
Bei dieser Debatte bleibt der schaale Geschmack von Fangneid, verbrämt mit Selbstdarstellung von Besseranglern.
Wenn diesen Fisch ein Berufsfischer gefangen hätte, dann wäre der ruck zuck, in irgend einem schicki micki Fresstempel gelandet.

Wenn es der Fänger liest; ein herzliches Petri von mir, zur kapitalen Mefo!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Dann von mir auch nochmal abschließend: Petri Heil zu einer makellosen, silbern glänzenden Augenweide von Meerforelle und zum größten Uferfang seit fast 60 Jahren, Otto Gneist!

Mögest du den Neidern mit einem müden Lächeln begegnen.

edit:

Ich hätte da mal eine Fachfrage an etwaige Spezialisten:

In Rahmen der Diskussion sind ja auf der Seite von O.Gneist Bilder der Innereien gepostet worden, auf denen lediglich wenige Zentimeter lange Ansätze von Rogen zu erkennen sind. Kann es denn überhaupt sein, daß bei abgelaichten Absteigern noch quasi "halbfertige" Laichansätze vorhanden sind? Das Überspringer zumindest anfangen, Laich aufzubauen und diesen dann rückbilden bzw. davon zehren, ist mir klar.

Das es wegen diesem Fisch Theater geben würde, muß dem Otto ja klar gewesen sein, sonst hätte er wohl kaum direkt die makellose Schwanzflosse und die Innereien noch am Strand fotografiert.


----------



## todes.timo (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Hammer Tier, mir würde die hälfte reichen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Ich habe nochmal punktelos aufgeräumt und gelöscht.
Letzte Warnung.
Wer das Bashing nicht lässt, kriegt Punkte.
Könnt ihr gerne auf anderen Seiten machen, bei uns nicht.

Es ist Sache des Fängers über die Mitnahme zu entscheiden und nicht die von Leuten, die nicht dabei waren.
PUNKT!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal punktelos aufgeräumt und gelöscht.
> Letzte Warnung.
> Wer das Bashing nicht lässt, kriegt Punkte.
> Könnt ihr gerne auf anderen Seiten machen, bei uns nicht.
> ...




Ich hoffe, daß es klar geht, wenn ich noch mal kurz auf die Frage aus meinen editierten Beitrag von der Vorseite hinweise, die sich mir schon die ganze Zeit stellt:


"Ich hätte da mal eine Fachfrage an etwaige Spezialisten:

In Rahmen der Diskussion sind ja auf der Seite von O.Gneist Bilder der  Innereien gepostet worden, auf denen lediglich wenige Zentimeter lange  Ansätze von Rogen zu erkennen sind. Kann es denn überhaupt sein, daß bei  abgelaichten Absteigern noch quasi "halbfertige" Laichansätze vorhanden  sind? Das Überspringer zumindest anfangen, Laich aufzubauen und diesen  dann rückbilden bzw. davon zehren, ist mir klar.

Das es wegen diesem Fisch Theater geben würde, muß dem Otto ja klar  gewesen sein, sonst hätte er wohl kaum direkt die makellose  Schwanzflosse und die Innereien noch am Strand fotografiert."

Gruß


Falls jemand dazu erhellende Infos hat, bitte per PN.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Macht zur Biologie nen eigenen Thread ohne Bezug zum Fang hier auf, wenns euch wirklich interessiert.

Hier gibt das nur wieder sinnlose Diskussionen und damit, wie angekündigt, Punkte.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Kann es sein, dass die Fischneiderei bei den Meerforellenanglern besonders ausgeprägt ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Fischneiderei bei den Meerforellenanglern besonders ausgeprägt ist?



Auch das interessiert hier bei uns nicht und führt zu sinnlosen Diskussionen und hat im Fangthread hier nix verloren - sollen die Mefoleute unter sich ausmachen..


----------



## woern1 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Hammer Tier, mir würde die hälfte reichen



Für was soll "die Hälfte" reichen??


Das wäre ja nur ne knappe 50er. ;-)


TL
werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Musste auch erstmal kriegen...
;-)))


----------



## janko (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Musste auch erstmal kriegen...
> ;-)))



50 Punkte ???


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

fettes petri...an Otto  bei mir hat es nur bis zur 84er gereicht


----------



## Sea-Trout (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*

Petri so eine will ich auch mal fangen#6.


----------



## fischlandmefo (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: 10,7 Kg Meerforelle vor Bornholm*



nexave3000 schrieb:


> fettes petri...an Otto  bei mir hat es nur bis zur 84er gereicht



Angeber...#h


----------

